
Just 100 companies responsible for 71% of global emissions, study says - rohmanhakim
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2017/jul/10/100-fossil-fuel-companies-investors-responsible-71-global-emissions-cdp-study-climate-change
======
mac01021
This is weird. They might as well say "Fossil fuel companies are responsible
for 100% of global emissions".

There is a sense in which it is true, but the statement seems to me to be
neither informative nor helpful.

~~~
hjk05
It’s helpful in the sense that the problem is concentrated at the origin. So
arguments like “it’s impossible to get everyone in every country to work
towards a solution” fall flat. Law makers could sit down with 100
representatives and hash out a solution with a very confined effort, you don’t
actually need to onboard the entire human population to get things moving.

------
javaIsGreat
Study finds companies who take oil and gas out of the ground...

I blame western culture that encourages constant consumption of those goods...

